# How to edit a post



## rb58 (12 Feb 2011)

Hi - I have edited my posts in the past, but for some reason I can't figure out how to do it today. On the entry I want to edit I have 'Report post' and 'Blog this' icons, plus options to delete, reply/quote and mulitquote, but not edit.

I don't doubt I'm just not looking in the right place, so if someone could help me out that would be great. 

Thanks all.


----------



## rb58 (12 Feb 2011)

Interestingly, on the post I just did above there is an 'edit' option where the 'delete' option is on the post I really want to edit. I'm even more confused now!


----------



## snorri (12 Feb 2011)

I can't remember, I will have to edit a post to remind myself. 

I could have answered the question in your first post, but on reading your second, I'm as confused as you are  sorry.


----------



## Norm (12 Feb 2011)

You can't edit your posts in every forum, rb, although I'm not sure where you wete posting the ones you say you can't edit.


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2011)

The other thing I think you can only edit you're post for a certain period of time.


----------



## Norm (12 Feb 2011)

rb58 said:


> Hi - I have edited my posts in the past, but for some reason I can't figure out how to do it today. On the entry I want to edit I have 'Report post' and 'Blog this' icons, plus options to delete, reply/quote and mulitquote, but not edit.


If it is your post on the "bike colours" thread, that's in Technical and I think that's one of the sections which can't be edited. What do you want to change, though?


----------



## rb58 (12 Feb 2011)

Thanks guys. It was my post in the Century a month challenge section. I ended up deleting my original post, then adding a new post with the updates from today's ride.	If posts can only be edited for a period of time that would explain it, but that is equally going to make maintaining the century a month section a challenge....

Thanks


----------



## rb58 (13 Feb 2011)

Just to say I've found this note from Shaun in the Century a month chat zone which explains all......


----------



## Zoiders (13 Feb 2011)

I have found the edit feature is broken.

Once you use it all the breaks and smileys stop working and just apear as script.

I have found this to be the case with various browsers.


----------



## Shaun (14 Feb 2011)

You can edit your post for a small window of time, thereafter you'll need to use the "report post" (triangle symbol) and ask the moderators to make the changes for you.

The Classifieds *For Sale* forum is excluded from this. You cannot edit your posts there at all. This is to stop people changing their offerings after posting - but again, if anything needs editing, just ask the mod team.

For the Century a Month thread you'll need to PM me so I can modify your user account to allow you to edit your posts in that thread.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Aperitif (14 Feb 2011)

In the 'good ole days' there used to be a 'neutral zone' where one could re-read a post 'as posted' and then nip in and change a literal, or a mispositioned line break. No such forgivness now...is there? I didslike the appearance of the edit bar when one is only trying to act concienciously etc..



in

nit?




Can't spell 'dislike' - see, typical!

Edited yesterday and edited again today after remembering that I posted here! I can't spell conscientiously either...it's all your bl00dy fault Shaun!


----------



## HelenD123 (14 Feb 2011)

Ape - I used to like that as well. I corrected many a typo in the few seconds after I've posted without the post appearing as edited.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Feb 2011)

I think that was on the old board software, but Admin will know for sure.

I miss the 'stealth edit' facility too!


----------



## Shaun (15 Feb 2011)

Myself and a number of other admins who migrated away from vBulletin have requested the "Edit window" be added to the IP.Board software.

IPS haven't confirmed one way or the other, so we'll have to wait and see what v3.2.0 brings ...


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Feb 2011)

Admin said:


> Myself and a number of other admins who migrated away from vBulletin have requested the "Edit window" be added to the IP.Board software.
> 
> IPS haven't confirmed one way or the other, so we'll have to *wait and see what v3.2.0 brings* ...


Don't IP formally specify their upgrades, and keep their customers (i.e. you) informed in good time?


----------

